# Hello



## Hailey (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello. I'm Hailey. I am 36 and a mother. My bf suggested I find a new place to hang out on since the last place I was a regular on, I left due to some negative stuff going on there which left me strung out. I am still recouperating after all of that so please bear with me.


----------



## flashgordon (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome Hailey. This is a great place and hopefully we won't cause too much negative energy to float your way.


----------



## Hailey (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you. The place I had left I was Super Moderator and second-in-command on which had left me heart-broken. Oh and my bf just joined the board too.


----------



## Shinn (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Hailey and welcome


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello to you Hailey and welcome to WF.  I'm sorry to hear about what happened on your old forum, but hopefully you'll come to like this one just as much.


----------



## Hailey (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you both. I am starting to feel at home on here. I am currently working on a new story which I hope to have finished tonight.


----------



## Sam (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey, Hailey, and welcome to WF. Sucks about your old forum. Hopefully you'll come to like this place just as much.


----------



## Hailey (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks, Sam. So far, I do feel welcome on here and am fitting in fine.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Hailey.


Nickie


----------



## Hailey (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you, Nickie. I appreciate it.


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to Writingforums!


----------



## Hawke (Oct 17, 2008)

Welcome to the community, Hailey. Enjoy!


----------



## Hailey (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you both very much.


----------



## wacker (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello welcome to our humble forum.

Wacker


----------



## Hailey (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------

